# May I have this dance?



## mishele (Jul 28, 2013)

:er::heart:


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 28, 2013)

I think I figured out how you did it.. have not have a chance to do it


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2013)

I think this is perhaps your best one yet Mish ('though I'm not 100% sure I "get" the title").  I could see this as a big seller as corporate art!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 28, 2013)

Funny, during my walk today I realized you hadn't posted a new shot for a while (I was shooting flowers lol not being creepy  ), lo and behold I come here and find this beauty.
Love the flow and colours!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 28, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I think this is perhaps your best one yet Mish (*'though I'm not 100% sure I "get" the title"*).  I could see this as a big seller as corporate art!



^^John, that flower is quite obviously clearing the dance floor with its moves!! 

Don't know what made you do one of these again, mish, but I am oh so glad you did!!  This is gorgeous!


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 28, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## Stevepwns (Jul 28, 2013)

My tastes arent typically for this type of art, but this beautiful.  Nicely done.


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 28, 2013)

A pixie twirling in the mist. Most poetic.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful. I can feel the dance type motion. Nicely done as always.


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 28, 2013)

This is really pretty. Since I'm new to photography, is this a certain method? Or is it just something you've been fiddling around with?


----------



## mishele (Jul 28, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I think I figured out how you did it.. have not have a chance to do it


PM away, my friend!! I can't wait to hear how to do it!



tirediron said:


> I think this is perhaps your best one yet Mish ('though I'm not 100% sure I "get" the title").  I could see this as a big seller as corporate art!


Wow!! Thanks, babe!! squirrels will be happy to know that this took me all of 15 minutes in my backyard. 



PixelRabbit said:


> Funny, during my walk today I realized you hadn't posted a new shot for a while (I was shooting flowers lol not being creepy  ), lo and behold I come here and find this beauty.
> Love the flow and colours!


How funny! I was grilling and thought to myself...oh look at those flowers!! I should go get my camera. And here you have it! (BTW...I know you think about me more than just when you're taking flower shots!)



sm4him said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is perhaps your best one yet Mish (*'though I'm not 100% sure I "get" the title"*).  I could see this as a big seller as corporate art!
> ...


YAY!! You saw the dancing! This shot is for you, Sharon. I missed our Birthday drink.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok, you got me, I just crawled into bed and cuddled up and thought of you my dear...











When I opened Candy Crush


----------



## mishele (Jul 28, 2013)

LOL F Candy Crush!!


----------



## mishele (Jul 29, 2013)

Stevepwns said:


> My tastes arent typically for this type of art, but this beautiful.  Nicely done.


Yay!! I made another big tough guy like a flower!! Win!



oldhippy said:


> A pixie twirling in the mist. Most poetic.


Thank you, hippy! 



Dagwood56 said:


> Beautiful. I can feel the dance type motion. Nicely done as always.


Thank you, babe! 



CoBilly said:


> This is really pretty. Since I'm new to photography, is this a certain method? Or is it just something you've been fiddling around with?


Hey there! I do a lot of flower shots. I do have a method I usually use that doesn't use a lot of PP work. I must be honest and say...this has a lot of PP work. :blushing::mrgreen: This was something I was just playing w/ and just thought it came out neat.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 29, 2013)

Second best flower picture from Mish ever.

Beautiful.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 29, 2013)

mishele said:


> I must be honest and say...this has a lot of PP work. :blushing::mrgreen:



Ah HAH! Where's the columbo smiley? Now I've... no actually I still don't have it figured out. 

I do love it though!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 29, 2013)

Ha that flowers but crack is showing.:mrgreen: cool shot


----------



## ffarl (Jul 29, 2013)

Perty nice!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 29, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I think this is perhaps your best one yet Mish ('though I'm not 100% sure I "get" the title"). I could see this as a big seller as corporate art!




I agree.  This one is my favorite!  You have outdone yourself with this one. WOW.


----------



## Juga (Jul 29, 2013)

I love this shot...I have nominated it as photo of the month for July.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-july-2013-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------



## leighthal (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm watching V for Vendetta while scanning TPF. Soooo...

Very venerable Van Goghish vision. 

Victorious!!


----------



## mishele (Jul 29, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is perhaps your best one yet Mish ('though I'm not 100% sure I "get" the title"). I could see this as a big seller as corporate art!
> ...


Wow! Thanks, babe! I'm glad people are enjoying this one so much. =)



Juga said:


> I love this shot...I have nominated it as photo of the month for July.
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-july-2013-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


Wooohooo!! Thanks!! 



leighthal said:


> I'm watching V for Vendetta while scanning TPF. Soooo...
> 
> Very vernerable Van Goghish vision.
> 
> Victorious!!


Thanks, sweets! 
Side note...never saw that movie, always wanted to.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 29, 2013)

Gorgeous. Inspiring!


----------



## cynicaster (Jul 29, 2013)

It's rare for me to like a flower photo but this is really nice.  I love a good, creative touch.


----------



## mishele (Jul 29, 2013)

Tiller said:


> Gorgeous. Inspiring!


Thank you!! I inspired you? So, when is the flower shot going to be posted? hehe



cynicaster said:


> It's rare for me to like a flower photo but this is really nice.  I love a good, creative touch.


Yay!! Another big tough guy won over by a flower!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes.  Yes you may have the dance.  Shall we dim the lights a little?  Perhaps go out on the moon-lit patio where we're not bumping into others?  No, let's not tell them that we've left.  They don't need to know.  And yes, let us dance.  Shall it be the swirl of the old-time waltz, or perhaps a languid tango?  Let your hair down, stretch your limbs, and let us feel the music play...


----------



## mishele (Jul 29, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Yes.  Yes you may have the dance.  Shall we dim the lights a little?  Perhaps go out on the moon-lit patio where we're not bumping into others?  No, let's not tell them that we've left.  They don't need to know.  And yes, let us dance.  Shall it be the swirl of the old-time waltz, or perhaps a languid tango?  Let your hair down, stretch your limbs, and let us feel the music play...


Are you trying to seduce me, friend?! It's working! My hair is down and I'm ready for you to take the lead. :heart:


----------



## pgriz (Jul 29, 2013)

:blushing:  Oops.  I was channeling my dandelion whispering to your daisy...  :blushing:


----------



## mishele (Jul 29, 2013)

That's hot...hehe


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 29, 2013)

CoBilly said:


> This is really pretty. Since I'm new to photography, is this a certain method? Or is it just something you've been fiddling around with?


Hey there! I do a lot of flower shots. I do have a method I usually use that doesn't use a lot of PP work. I must be honest and say...this has a lot of PP work. :blushing::mrgreen: This was something I was just playing w/ and just thought it came out neat.[/QUOTE]

Word. Guess I'm gonna have to practice practice practice


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 29, 2013)

love it... I want it on my mantle!  seriously.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 29, 2013)

Mishele, here's another one that gets into, shall we say, the right spirit?


----------



## Tiller (Jul 29, 2013)

mishele said:


> Thank you!! I inspired you? So, when is the flower shot going to be posted? hehe



Trust me, I've been trying!


----------



## Natrodisiac (Jul 31, 2013)

nice


----------



## mishele (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## weepete (Aug 1, 2013)

Good job! Very creative


----------



## terri (Aug 1, 2013)

I missed this one!

That's cool as hell.   Love the swirling dance!


----------



## mishele (Aug 1, 2013)

terri said:


> I missed this one!
> 
> That's cool as hell. Love the swirling dance!


Well thank you, Momma!


----------



## runnah (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't like it.


----------



## mishele (Aug 1, 2013)

runnah said:


> I don't like it.


I'm placing you on ignore! Please stop posting in my threads!


----------



## runnah (Aug 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like it.
> ...



Go take another flower photo hippy!


----------



## mishele (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok, Sasquatch!


----------



## runnah (Aug 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> Ok, Sasquatch!



You know what they say about bigfeet...


----------

